# Ready to make panels. What to use for backing?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there. My OC 703 panels arrived today and it's time to make the frames out of 1x2's. Butt joint, nail gun, etc.

Do I make backs for these or leave them open? If backs, what to use? Pegboard?

All suggestions welcomed. :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I left mine open because I figured that they are going on the wall so it will have backing anyway. Maybe Bryan will chime in but if you want to put a backing on it thin plywood or even the pegboard like you said should work fine. Even when they sell kit's they usually only supply a frame.http://www.gikacoustics.com/images/product_room_kits.gif


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Chicken wire would work well for a backing as it holds the insulation in place but allows it to stay light.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken wire...nice. Does the back HAVE to be there or can I leave it empty?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

empty is fine also if everything stays in place.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely. Don't put a solid back on them. If you use 1x3 and friction fit 2" 703 into the frame, they'll stay in place with no back and give you 1/2" air gap to make them reach a little deeper.

Bryan


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

bpape said:


> Absolutely. Don't put a solid back on them. If you use 1x3 and friction fit 2" 703 into the frame, they'll stay in place with no back and give you 1/2" air gap to make them reach a little deeper.
> 
> Bryan


Great idea! Thanks. I never would have thought of the friction fit and the air gap being both being solved by the 1x3.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Would the acoustic properties be hindered by attaching cotton/poly batting to the back (to keep any fiberglass/rockwool out of the air)?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That'll be fine. It won't change a thing.

You can also just staple some muslin to the inner rear perimeter of the frame.

Bryan


----------

